# CPC and RH-CBS looking for full-time position Colorado Springs



## choward@baxterregional.org (Apr 17, 2019)

Coder with 3 years of experience looking for a full-time position remote or local to Colorado Springs, CO. Experience with E&M, outpatient clinic coding for gynecology, nephrology, family practice, and rural health care, but very willing to learn other specialties. Ready to work starting June 10th. Please see attached resume.


----------



## stephanie.shelledy@coxhealth.com (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Courtney, I was wondering if I could ask you some questions about having the RH-CBS. I have worked as a rural health rep for several years and was wondering if obtaining that certification would be beneficial to finding jobs for rural health billing and coding, or do most places prefer the experience and that is good enough. Just curious on what your thoughts were. No one in my area has any interest in rural heath and/or becoming certified. 
Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------

